# Help please, setting up a 98 PC



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

I have been asked to set up a friend's computer.
it's 98 and second hand.
There's a couple of problems, the sounds and the
internet connection.
When i double click on the 'dial up networking'
i expected the dial up window to open up.
But it just highlights 'dial up networking'

I dont know what to do about that.
Or why the window doesn't appear.

Could anyone offer some advice please?

John


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

I would try the Dial-Up Networking 1.4 Upgrade, it may fix the connection problem: http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q285/1/89.ASP

Let us know if it does fix the problem.

For the sound problem goto the vendor web site of the sound card and download the latest drivers. Then go into Device Manager and blow away all current sound devices and then install the need sound drivers.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q142/8/06.asp



> Windows 98
> This behavior can occur if the Wsock32.dll, Rnaui.dll, Msvcrt20.dll, Rasapi32.dll, Msvcrt.dll, or Rnaapp.exe file in the Windows\System folder is missing or damaged.
> 
> RESOLUTION
> ...


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

If you do rename and extract msvcrt.dll from the install CD, it may not be the correct version if you have done any updates. Since it is a fresh install, check the version of the file now with that available on the CD.
You should also install this update:
 
Microsoft Libraries Update


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Thanks Dan, i looked at that upgrade article you mentioned
but this isnt actually a connection prob, well not yet anyway!
with this the dial up window is not presenting itself, for
the function of 'make new connection'

As for the sound, i did try some stuff, but im more worried
about getting on line with it first. The audio sound devices
are listed as '?' devices, there are two of them, i am told
they were working ok when the machine was brought home,
yesterday.

I looked at the part for the drivers, and it says they're
not installed. It also says i can install them by clicking
on 're-install drivers'. However if i do try to do that it
then asks me to direct it to them. I may have to open it up
to find the name of the sound card, but i'm hoping it won't
come to that. 

Mosaic, yes that certainly sounds like what's happening here
I did check to see if 'dial-up' is installed, and it is.
I read thru that article you posted and i will rename those
six files as described. I'm a bit less sure about their
instruction No 4 which says to extract those files from the
CD. Do they mean that i should replace the ones in the PC
with fresh ones from the CD?
Does that mean that they wont be replaced by WIN if the
suspect ones are renamed as .xxx ?
I will check that the version of msvcrt.dll is the same
before substituting it with one from the WIN98 cd disk.

As for the Libraries update, i will do that as soon as
the PC gets on line.

Sorry for the delay but i dont type very quickly. 

Regards, John


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

John,
If you have just installed and not done any updates, the version should be the same.
You will first rename the old ones in DOS as per instructions. then boot into windows and
use SFC to extract the files after you have renamed in DOS. You have to replace them. windows won't.

Did you check to see if the Dial up adapter is installed? That is at the bottom of the directions. I would check that first.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Mosaic,

Yes, i did check to see if 'dial-up' is installed, and it is.
Ive got a feeling it wouldnt show under 'My Computer' if it
wasn't but im not going to dis-able mine to check.

Those files being dodgy may also explain why the modem options
are greyed out. The radio type button for the modem is not
accessible. The one for LAN is available.

Could something have happened in transit to upset the files on
the sounds and the dial-up?

Maybe a check of some sort would be an idea.

John


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

John1,
Not dialup networking. But the Dial Up adapter. Go to control Panel>Network>configuration and look at the first section named:
The following network components are installed. Do you see Dial up adapter? If not, click add install it ..........


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,
yes i did go to that bit, i'm trying to recall what was there.
I think i did look at parts of that. I would have expected the
Dial Up Adapter, so i'm guessing it was there. But i will check
that as well. I'm going back to his place tomorrow, and i may
take my laptop to see if i can get on line from his place, cos
then i can check straight away. Hopefully his WIN98 will go on
line otherwise my poor old laptop with its dodgy battery and
add-on modem will have to be pressed into service.

From what i recall, that section looked ok, but i'll check it.

Thanks, John.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Mosaic,

Whats SFC ?
i was just going to unzip the cab and copy the
replacement into the right place.
Would that be wrong?

John.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

SFC= System File Checker.
Here's a site with directions on its use.
http://users.erols.com/dj-paulen/ss/


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Mosaic,

Cheers, i had a look at that, it looks better
than trying to find the file yourself.
Is this included on 98 ?
i looked on my 98se and 'find' doesn't
bring it up.

Is it on there somewhere?

John.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Yes. It is standard.
sfc.exe should be in C:\windows\system


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Yes it is there.
Thanks, i'll be doing that tomorrow.
I better say goodnight now
its quite late here.

Thanks for your help,

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi, I tried SFC, it wants to be directed to the cab with the file.
I dont know which one that is.
Also this doesn't have Winzip on it, so i can't open them to see.
I rang the previous owner, who tells me that he formatted the
drive(s) when he sold it, then ran 98 in from the CD.
Which explains why theres no sound drivers or printer drivers on it.
Unfortunately i cant get WIN to see the modem.

Could anyone tell me how to get WIN to find the modem?
I dont really want to open it up,
Surely theres a way??

I am in front of the machine now,
looking a bit lost.

John.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I am not sure what you have done. 
SFC should be able to find most files. Which files did you try to extract and what did you fill in as the source?


For instance
D:\Win98 (where D is the Cd Drive)

or C:\windows\options\cabs


What kind of Modem? You need to post more information. System Specs .
I am about to sign off for a while. I'm sure others will be along to help. 

PS You can download winzip and copy it to floppy. Install on the other machine.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

what have i done, well i charged up this ropey old laptop, and
dragged myself over to my mates place, with my add-on modem and
managed to get on line. This is just a dial up connection on a
normal phone line, so i'm going on for short periods.
I located the SFC prog on his PC and tried to use it.
it wanted me to tell it which of the cab files to look in.
Well i dont know. Nor did anyone else.

Five of those files you listed were missing.
And as i had no winzip i did an over-install.
Now the Dial-Up works as i think it should, that is now it opens.
But WIN doesn't see a modem.

I am assured there is a modem fitted, which worked ok. A 56k on
board modem. The previous owner does not know the make or model
he says he never needed to know, cos it worked ok for him.
I pointed out he formatted since then.

Could the modem be associated with the USB?
Im not familiar with the USB arrangements,
but i would have thought that WIN could detect a modem, USB or not.

Am i gonna have to open this up??
I really don't want to.

John, still lost.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

You need the information. The sound? Is that onboard as well? You need to get information on what is in there. Open it up.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Yes i think you're right.
I have pretty much come to that conclusion.
It looks like im gonna have to open it up.

So what should i make notes of while its open?
The modem, right.
Look for a sound card ,yes?
Check the various cable fittings are secure, yes?
Clean out the dust if needed, yes?
This has a 4 gig drive and a 20 gig drive,
should i look at anything on them, maybe where
they are cabled to the motherboard?

Anything else i should do?
Not so lost now with good advice.

Im back at home now, they go to bed early.
I'll be back tomorrow, with a few small tools.

I am puzzled as to why WIN doesn't find a modem.
Surely it should find it?

John


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

For modem issues you should have a look through this:

http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q190/5/54.ASP

It says to also look in the "other devices" branch of the Device Manager.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Thanks Rog, i read that article, i would guess this is a 'win only modem'
So maybe it fits the situation that the article describes when it mentions
'modem not detected' it says that some registry entries need to be removed
before WIN will detect such a modem, if it has been uninstalled.
Could that be why this PC is not finding it?

I intend to open it up anyway, but this could be useful to know.
If the relevant entries get cleared, would the modem then be recognised?
The article does explain how to do this.

John


----------



## MACH2 (Nov 17, 2001)

might check http://www.808hi.com

wisecoms are pretty cheap and hook like a rockwell. sounds like the modem took a hit.

my 2 cents.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

John1,

But you didin't uninstall anything. You said it was a 98 install fresh and the Modem and the Sound card are not installed. Not even being recognized. Or have you resolved the sound card issue? 

I am wondering what is in there. What make and model is the Computer. Maybe someone can find some information regarding the MOBO.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Ok Here's a link to a tool to try and find out about your MOBO
http://www.motherboards.org/moboidtools.html

See if you can ID it and get the manual if possible. Post back when you find any information.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Mach2,
Thanks for looking in.
I see Concorde is taking passengers again after the Paris Crash.
I take it that wisecom is a modem. ive no reason to think that
the one fitted is faulty, but it may be that.
Your two cents worth is most welcome.

Mosaic,
Thats right, but the seller formatted then ran 98 (not se) in,
but didn't put any drivers on. He did however include the details
and paperwork that he got from the manufacturers. The booklet
that came with it has a CD in it, which i think is a driver CD.
It is a 'TIME' computer. It has had a 20 gig HD added to the
4 gig HD that (i think) was fitted as standard.

I have not even attempted to address the problem with the sound.
I have looked thru all the stuff that came with it, but nothing
gives any clue to the make or model of the modem. Except that
article about 'modem not detected' which says that some types
aren't recognised after an uninstall. I know that a format isnt
an uninstall but i cant see any other reason why WIN doesn't see
the modem.

I am also wondering what is in there and i will know tomorrow.
I will compare the actual contents of the PC with the manual.

Thank you all for your help and interest, i'll know a bit
more tomorrow,

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Well i'm off to open up his PC.
I'll make notes of whatever seems relevant.

Cheers, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

OK. ive been into the PC.
I still don't know the model.
The receipt says it's a Time 333 celeron.
i think that's the processor,
but they may have named it that.

It's a stand-up type, not the lie-down type.
i think they call it a tower.

The motherboard is a rectangle (oblong)
about 10 and a half inches (27 cm) 
by about 12 inches (31 cm) roughly,
i stared at it carefully for a while,
and i couldn't see any obvious name although
there are many names on chips and bits on it.

The small battery is a 3 volt, its about 2 cm dia
and about 3 or 4 mm thick.
The main processor is mounted upright mid board,
with a small fan unit right up against it thats
about the same size, being about 2 and a half
inches ( 6 cm ) square, the fan and processor
being together as an upright unit mid-board.

It has two rows of stand up memory chips,
it looks like theres room for another row.

The motherboard was not all visible, but did
not seem to have any shapes or cut-out sections.
It seemed to be a simple rectangle. (oblong)

The sound unit looked like part of the motherboard.
Its black and mounted so as it faces out the rear,
It didnt look much bigger than the printer socket.

There are two HD units, a floppy and a 32X CD.
Normal looking power supply, usual tangle of cables
all the plugs and sockets seemed secure.
very little dust.

There are three 'slots' two small and one large.
One of the smaller slots carries the modem board.

I removed it to try to find a manufacturers name.
there are several names and numbers on it.
Some of which i put here,
firstly what appears to be the makers name.


Modular Technology PLC
Manufactured in UK
HF 560PCV ISS.2A
(ser HS 227767 )
608463
CE

Two of the chips on it have 'Rockwell' on them.

I hope this is enough to put a name to it.

Hopefully, John


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Can I play? Just a question and a suggestion.

Is there a Modem listed in Device Manager?
You said that you have what appears to be a "driver" CD. Insert the CD in the CDRom while holding down the shift key. Click on the "My Computer" icon on the desktop. Right click on the CDRom drive and left click on explore. Is there a "drivers" folder listed? How about a Modem or Sound Card folder? I have a feeling that the drivers are on the CD and that they have to be loaded before the Modem card is installed.


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

John,

You sure been having your share of problems with your PC.

Here a link for Rockwell drivers and test procedures:
http://members.cnx.net/reboot/modems/

Good luck and happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi kilowatt1,

Thanks for your interest.
No, the modem is not showing up.
I found a reference to a 'Superhighway' modem
made by 'Modular Technology PLC' which may
be the one fitted.

But the problem is that WIN does not see it.
and therefore wouldn't use it.
even if i install all the drivers on the disk.

As to the sound card, well i couldn't see a sound card,
so i looked at where the speaker wires are plugged in,
they plug into a small black unit on the motherboard,
which is positioned to present the speaker sockets
at the back. I assume this is an on-board sound unit.

The daft thing is that WIN doesn't see the sound unit either.

I'm now going to try to find this model from the
'Time' range of computers.

Unless someone recognises it??

John

******

Hi Dan, just saw your post. I think ive found the make of modem
i think its a 'Superhighway' made by Modular Technology
using a Rockwell chip set.
But i still dont know why WIN wont see it.
Our next festivities over here are Christmas,
so Happy Christmas to you.
John.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i think i should have got the bios string number.
I'll have to get it tomorrow.
That should help to identify the motherboard.
John


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

John,

What country are you from?

The link I gave you has some great diagnotic tips and a FCC ID Number locator to determine your modem manafacture for sure. Check it closely.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Dan O,
Hi. Here's a company in the UK named Modular Technology. They manufacture Modems.

http://www.modulartech.com/index.htm

John,
What I was interested in finding out was whether or not this computer originally had come with a restore disk. Did your friend buy this computer without testing it to see if it had sound? Or was it formatted after he looked at it and now is missing sound. Also, my Rockwell Chipset is a combo Modem/Riptide Sound.

I personally would consult the seller.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Mosaic,

Yes it has a restore floppy disk.
I'm not sure if my friend tested it himself,
or relied on others. I know it was formatted
just before he got it, i'm guessing the seller
may have wanted to remove any personal details.
I'm pretty sure that everything worked as it
should when my friend first saw it.
Yes, i think it was formatted after he looked
at it, and has now lost sound and modem.

I am at home now, and they are all asleep,
round his place, they get up early.

Do you think that the restore disk may help?

I dont quite understand your last sentence.
Are you saying that your modem is also
a sound card? 
I did speak to the seller on the telephone.
He did not know the make or model of the modem.
He said he had no trouble with it at all
and never needed to know.
He did tell me that he formatted and then ran
in WIN 98 before selling it.

I never thought to try the restore disk.

John


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

John1, 

What I meant by Restore Disk was a CD which would not only restore Windows, but reinstall all the hardware and software which came with the Computer. Some Computers come with those. That floppy may be a boot disk. The Drivers would not fit on Floppy.

I am sorry. I posed a question which muddied the waters. I think you should go back to the link I gave you and get the MOBO information. You need to know what is on that MOBO. 

I am also not so trusting as you are.

He could have had a sound card in there and pulled it out. Leaving an old OnBoard Sound card which is either disabled or just plain does not work.

If this system was just purchased, I would not spend so much time. I would get to the source and find out what is going on.
Get your MOBO Manual and specs and have a look. 

That goes for the Modem too.


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

Be careful using a Restore CD. Some of them reimage the entirer C: drive and you lost everything, all customization, addional applications, and user data. So read the documentation before using it.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Dan,

This is a fresh install.
there are no user settings on it yet.
I found that modem on the site mentioned earlier,
'Modular Technology'
its a superhighway 560 HCF
but the picture is so small.

I cant see how to get a bigger pic.
could you have a look,
my machine is so slow i may have missed something.

Im still trying to find the motherboard.
the Time site is obviously made for computers that
operate at 1000 megacycles per second,
mine runs at 60 megs, and i cant get anywhere with it.

Cheers, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

I'm going to try to identify this motherboard
with the help of that motherboard site that
Mosaic has mentioned.

It would be nice if i could identify this
PC first. Ive been to the 'Time' site.
I needn't have bothered.

I have the handbook that 'Time' issued with
this PC. It doesn't have the model number or
type. I can look all over this PC inside and
out. i dont see a type or model number.

This is the first time ive ever seen a PC
without a type number or model name written on
it externally and clearly visible to the user.

John.


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

Did you download and install the Ver. 1.64 beta Driver for K56/V90?

If that does not help I guess the Restore CD is something to try next.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Dan,

No. But i could try that if you think it would help.
I thought i could try my external modem on it, if that
works then these things could be done in front of the
problem PC.

As it is, i have to go on line with mine, then go back
to the problem at his place. If i have to download
anything it would have to fit on a floppy, so i can
try it on his machine.

Unless i can get on line with his PC, using my modem.
That should make things a bit easier.

I am about to go over to his place to try to do this.

John.


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

Getting the right drivers and .INF file to configure the modem makes all the different in the world. If the file is over 1.44Mb you can broke it up into pieces using PKZIP or WinZip.

Good luck.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

OK.

its taken this long.

im now on line on the problem PC.

using my ext. modem

its a straight phone line so i'll only be 
on for short periods.

john


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I found that the motherboard is made by 'Intel'

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

Im back at my home now, on my own machine.
I will be back at his place tomorrow.
They have run in the AOL CD.
it didn't help, it still cannot see its own modem.

It is happy to use my external modem.
Which it can see.

I think that the modem fitted is a 'SuperHighway'
made by 'Modular Technology' using a rockwell chipset.

I think its a 'Windows only' modem,
Which means that the modem-unit itself is minimal, and
most of the modem functions are done by the computer.
Presumably by the programming associated with that
particular modem-unit. This arrangement is probably
done to make the modem-unit cheaper, the computer is
given extra work to operate the modem-unit. 

These units are not modems in the traditional sense.
Such units will often refuse to work unless driven by
a dedicated program.

However the problem with this PC is that it does not
see the modem which is fitted. I am assured that this
PC worked ok with this modem before the HD was wiped.

So i think i'll look again at that MSKB article about
WIN-Only modems. It said there may be probs after
uninstalling these types of modem. I know a format is
not an uninstall, but why cant WIN find the modem??

The words 'Motherboard made by Intel' come up on
the screen before the WIN 98 splash screen.
So i guess its an intel motherboard.

I still havent found out what type or
model of 'Time' computer it is.

How can i get WIN to see the modem?????

John.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

John1,
Go here and Download BelArc Advisor. Run it. It will give you some much needed information. Do it on your own computer so you can see how it works. Then go over and Download it on the problem computer and run it.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

OK Mosaic,
Will do.

Sorry, go where?

John


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

John1,
Oops. Sorry. I forgot to give you the address.

http://www.belarc.com/Download.html


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Thats ok i found it thru google.
I was just looking thru a write-up about it.

It will be interesting to see if it can 'see' something
that WIN cannot see.

Im still trying to get my head round that MSKB article.
I'm afraid it still makes very little sense to me.

Cheers, John.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,
I downloaded that Belarc. It did an accurate assessment of my PC.
But these are all installed parts.
I dont know if it would notice something that wasn't installed.

But we shall see.

Cheers, John


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

John1,
Right. You do not yet have the MOBO. Look at the entry 

Main Circuit Board


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Of course.
You're right.
I will do it tomorrow.

Cheers, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Mosaic,

Thanks for showing me that program. I have tried it on
a couple of PC's and learnt something every time.
On the problem machine it shows the Main Circuit Board
as Intel Corporation MAUI3 AA718619-405
Ser No: IUMU83602246
Bios: Intel Corp.4M4UE0X3.86A.0003.P02 07/24/98

So thats the MoBo(ard)
im gonna see if i can find any details.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Mosaic,

I can't find much about this motherboard.
If i put in the AA number, google tells
me its an Intel motherboard.

Am i looking in the right place?
Any suggestions?

John


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

John1,
I had posted a link to help you ID your Motherboard. That site can also help you to find a Manual for it. Maybe give that a go.

I am not a Hardware person. I hope you find more of what you need. See if you can get information about that MOBO. Maybe someone else will have a few ideas for you.

EDIT: Here's that link again:
http://www.motherboards.org/moboidtools.html


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Looks like the mobo's home is here, but I don't know what use it is for the modem problem...

http://support.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/MU440EX/


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

ROG,
I am not sure what's going on here. He has no sound and no Modem and may have onboard. Jumper settings? This whole thing smells fishy to me.

John1,
I feel your friend may have been taken advantage of.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well there are some audio drivers for the board at that site.

http://appsr.intel.com/scripts-df/f...oductID=206&OSFullName=Windows*+95&submit=Go!

For modem driver, you just may have to bite the bullet and experiment with different Rockwell ones, look here:

http://808hi.com/56k/tshoot.htm

Not a hardware person either, I tread litely on these issues.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Mosaic, Rollin' Rog,

I found my way to that site for the motherboard thanks.
but it didnt seem to be much use.

I have spent hours trawling thru modem pages and one
thing that has cropped up a few times is the need to
go over the registry settings sometimes.

Rog, that modem help site you put had the prog available
wmregdel.exe so i downloaded it and i will do what it wants
even though this was a format, it is possible that the seller
or my mate or one of his family may have tried an installation
which didnt take.

This applies particularly to 'software driven' modems, which
apparently are very prone to problems, this one is this type.

I dont think that any driver will help unless
WIN can 'see' the modem, but i could be wrong.

I would try it on mine, but i don't think the 'Windows Only'
modems will run on an OS at less than 100 megahertz.

As for the sound, well i haven't given it much thought yet,
i did look at the motherboard stuff to see what it said about
the on-board sound, but i didn't see anything. You spotted the
drivers for it Rog and i may have to go back for them later.
But the situation is the same, WIN doesn't see any audio devices.

Mosaic, i think its unlikely that the seller has substituted
a faulty modem with the setup. Monitor, printer, PC with extra HD
Manufacturers booklets, speakers, floppies, Win98 CD and drivers CD.
It all looks in pretty good condition, and not that old.
It is worth bearing in mind, just in case.

However i came across this on the net, could you please have a look
and tell me what he's on about??

********
********I went into the START button, then HELP, then CONTENTS, then TROUBLESHOOTING and then to HARDWARE MANAGER. The WINMODEM showed up,
not as a modem, but hiding behind the "?" of OTHER DEVICES. Clicking
on it elicited the proper WINDOWS 95 INSTALL Wizard for the WINMODEM.

For some reason or other, the Wizard stole the conventional internal
modem's interrupt for the WINMODEM. But now, the WINMODEM was listed
as under MODEMS in CONTROL PANEL and the interrupt situation was very
easily remedied. 

I went into the START button, then HELP, then CONTENTS, then
TROUBLESHOOTING and then to HARDWARE MANAGER. The WINMODEM showed up,
not as a modem, but hiding behind the "?" of OTHER DEVICES. Clicking
on it elicited the proper WINDOWS 95 INSTALL Wizard for the WINMODEM.

For some reason or other, the Wizard stole the conventional internal
modem's interrupt for the WINMODEM. But now, the WINMODEM was listed
as under MODEMS in CONTROL PANEL and the interrupt situation was very
easily remedied. 
******
******

What on earth is he saying? what did he do?
im glad it was easy for him to remedy.
i dont get a wizard up by clicking on '?'

John


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

John1,
I don't know what to tell you. If there are no unkown devices in device manager and you do not see a modem listed either in Device Manager or in Control Panel >>Add remove programs. There is no Soft56K Modem listed... then you are not going to be able to install. There is nothing there. You had no problem installing your external Modem. It was seen immediately.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Yeah, I think I referred to that possibility earlier. MS says that on some installations there may be an "Other Devices" category in the Device Manager, and the modem may be listed there, rather than in its normal location.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Maybe he's referring to this (see attachment)


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

John1,
I was just over at HP reading about my combo card. Modem/sound. When you opened the case. Other than the MOBO, what else did you see? It may be possible that the card is loose>> not seated properly and that is why it is not being seen. In the process of moving the computer, things could have been shaken up. Did you check all connections? I don't know whether or not yours is a combo, however, it is possible. Or if the sound is Onboard? That's why the MOBO specs would have been nice. What's in there?

Here's something else to think about. If this computer has a CDROM, there will be a connection running from the CDROM to the Sound Card. Have a look at the CDROM and follow the connections to pinpoint that. Have a look at that for any ID then.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

EDIT: I am attaching a picture of what you would be seeing in Device Manager if there were an unknown device(s) detected.



I have been trying to get more information for you. This is really bothering me. You seem to have onboard sound and an internal Modem card, neither of which are working. The Sound Card is mentioned in Other Devices? and you need the correct drivers for it. I also noticed that all mention of drivers etc for this MOBO are for Win95
You are installing Windows98. Does this Machine Support Win98?

Have you gone into the BIOS and had a look around to see that plug and play had NO selected? 
According to a PDF I downloaded No is the default.


----------



## indigowindow (Oct 25, 2001)

i'm not sure how relevant this re devices, but i also have a PCI multimedia audio device with a yellow exclamation mark. it happens when a sound card replaces on-board sound. i brought this up in another forum and was eventually advised to ignore it. so i can no longer hear the computer's beeps and bloops.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

John1,
On another page you said the Computer came with a CD. You never persued that. What is on that CD?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

There has been a little progress.
i ran in that regdel prog,
now it seems to see a modem.
maybe.
im not sure if it sees the modem.
it is definately a bit different now.
i added a new modem.
i chose to choose a modem from the list given.
i chose a modular technology internal modem.
it wanted to be told which port to use.
the choice was port 1 or port 1.
i chose port 1.
it said ok.

it says 'This device is working correctly'

But its not.

This is definately different,
not right,
but different.

Mosaic, i am at my place now, but i will walk
over to his place and get that CD.
I think its drivers. It came with the PC.

OK?

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Yes there is an unknown devices part as per the attachment.
it has two unknown in it, they may even be the same names
as the attachment.
John

I didnt think of following the audio line from the CD
If or when i open it again i will do so.

i should have thought of that.
but i was occupied with the modem.
i had to remove it to look at it properly.
it came out firmly,
and went back firmly.
it felt like it plugged in OK.

I think the modem had speaker and mic sockets at the rear.

John

indigowindow,

thanks i will look at that,
but i cant see any sound card on it.
i think its on board sound.
but i dont know.
John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I have got the CD.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

HI,

its called 'TIME System & Driver CD'

on the cd it has written:
This CD contains a complete copy of all the
drivers required for hardware devices on your
machine, e.g. Sound, Display, Printers, CD-ROM
and Modems. .....
.....This CD also contains the technical manuals
for your systems motherboards.

I'll have a look at the motherboards bit.

John


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

John1,
From what I have seen, you need to go into DEvice Manager and double click on one of those unknown Devices. Click on the Drivers Tab. Then the Update Drivers Button. Have the Drivers CD in the Drive and guide Windows to the CD. Let it look for the drivers and install if it finds them.

Do the same for the other unknown Device.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

HI,

its called 'TIME System & Driver CD'

on the cd it has written:
This CD contains a complete copy of all the
drivers required for hardware devices on your
machine, e.g. Sound, Display, Printers, CD-ROM
and Modems. .....
.....This CD also contains the technical manuals
for your systems motherboards.

I'll have a look at the motherboards bit.

As to the unknown entries,
I think i tried something like that.
i have tried so many things,
many of them more than once.
i think it did say i could re install the drivers
for these unknown devices.
i think that it wanted me to tell it which drivers to use
on the unknown devices.

I did try having a look, but as i didnt know
which drivers were for the unknown devices,
i gave that up.

If you think it can take itself to the correct driver,
i'll try it again.

Mosaic,
I meant to ask about the port for the modem.
Surely an internal modem doesnt use an in-out port?

John


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

John1,
Load the CD and Windows will browse it for the correct drivers.
Please don't ask me to explain this one. An Internal Modem will use a virtual Com Port.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Okay.
I'll try that, but it will have to be tomorrw,
they will all be asleep in bed.

I'll uninstall the modems that i tried to nstall.
I'll use the wmregdel prog again.
I'll put in the driver CD,
then try to install the Modem.

OK?

John


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

john1,
There is one other possbility for how the CD is arranged. I have an HP with and aplications recvoery. I choose, Sound or Modem etc. and it installs that particular device or program for me. I do not use Device Manager. It all depends on how it is setup. Open the CD and see what it says. Either way, I hope this is going to do it.
These long posts become too confusing. A lot of information is side tracked and /or ignored because there is so much to dig through. At least that is how it is for me. A brief review once in a while helps. I reread this about 4 times last night. 

EDIT: I see you posted while I typed my last response. Sounds like a plan to me. Look at how the CD is organized and then try to install the unknown devices. Also, have a look in Add Remove programs to see if the Modem is listed. If it is, remove it from there. If that doesn't work, boot to Safe Mode and remove any duplicates along with the originals. Let Windows detect New Hardware. Put The CD in the Drive to supply the correct drivers. 
Good luck.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I thought it was just me.
i passed confused a while back.

Thanks for checking back.
Did it make any more sense?
That regdel prog must have done something.
I'll see how it goes tomorrow.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Mosaic.

i missed your last post,
the edit doesnt bring up the E-mail alert,
so i got no E-mail sound.

i only spotted it cos i was reading thru again.
looking for inspiration.

Yes, the fitted internal modem is listed and
reported as working properly.
It is not working properly.
Also my external modem was in there
until i removed it from there. Maybe first i should try
to re-install the drivers, before i uninstall the
internal modem. Previous write-ups say that an uninstall
of win-only types can lead to problems.
Then if necessary i'll go thru the motions as outlined.

John


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

John1,
You can try it. Try the Update Drivers routine. I cannot tell you how to do it. I don't have your Driver CD in front of me. I don't know how it's layed out. However, I would do it clean if it were up to me. I would go to Safe Mode and check for duplicates. Remove them all plus the original. I would go to Control Panel Add Remove Programs and see if the Modem was listed there, remove it. Restart Windows and let the Hardware be detected..... Use the CD to install fresh.

Hope you get this resolved. You will.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

just got back from trying to make that modem operate.
I went back to it, and went to re-install the drivers on the
modem that shows as installed and working properly.
Win couldn't find them.
I had to show it which one to use.
I copied the driver CD onto C: Drive.
i dont know the usual or accepted place to put drivers,
so i put the whole of the driver CD under C-WINDOWS-OPTIONS-DRIVERS 
Then i directed win to the first of the list of modem drivers.
Which it accepted. Again it says this device is working properly.
But when i tried to use it, it changed its mind.
"not recieving a response from modem" or something like that.

I thought there would be a lot of drivers for modems.
On this CD there were only about ten,
None of them have the same name as belarc said,
So i worked my way thru them all.

*Remove
*use reg-del prog
*re-start
*pick next modem driver
*install
*tell it which port to use. (this still bothers me) 
*open dial up
*redirect dialup to current unit
*try to use it

Same answer, "no response from modem"

I still feel that WIN has to see the modem first.
Then you choose a driver.

I was thinking of moving the modem
on to the adjacent expansion slot, this will change the addressing
and probably the IRQ, i have heard of this change clearing up
problems although it should make little difference.

do you think this would be worth doing? i could also
see where the audio line goes from the CD unit.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,
i didn't get round to moving the modem to the other slot.
cos i wasnt there that long.

I tried to get thru to Modular Technology's support.
they dont give you an e-mail address, they give you a form to fill
in which gets forwarded to them.
But only if you fill it in successfully.
i wasn't able to fill it in successfully.
it said that i must put an email address before the form gets sent.
i had put my email address.
i tried putting the email address on every field, no go.

I'm still trying to find an email address for Modular Technology.
One that works.

The owner is now considering getting an external modem,
i suppose that may be the easiest way to get a modem working.
Then theres the Sound problem,
which hasn't really had much attention yet.

I will try the other slot as soon as i get a chance.
it may make no difference. but it just might.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,
still groping around.
i found this little page...http://808hi.com/56k/hcf3.htm
which describes pretty much the problem in hand for me.
it describes problems with a new installation of an HCF
modem. In my case the modem is not new, but im trying to
install after a format. So it probably counts as a new
installation. Curiously it suggests trying a different slot,
which is something that i want to try, but haven't done yet.
I have previously had IRQ problems after formatting, i put
this down to WIN being useless at allocating them in any
sensible way and many times i have had to do it manually
thru the 'change settings' facility. So it is possible that
WIN has similar problems with the expansion slots, how one
tells a modem it cant have a real port, and it must make
its own imaginary port is a facility that i havent been able
to find.
This page also mentions that in one case the modem would not
work until USB support was enabled in the motherboard bios.
That may not mean it would not install, but i will try to
check it out anyway.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,
I moved the modem over to the other slot.
there are only two slots, side by side.

I started the machine up not really knowing what to expect.
Im pleased to say that the PC detected a new piece of hardware.
Not im afraid a modem. It said it had found a piece of PCI
hardware and would i care to install the drivers for it. I am
writing this from memory now as im back at home. Ive had a bit
of a think and im quite sure that what WIN detected was in fact
the modem from 'Modular Technology' but it didnt show up as a
modem.
Now it seems to me that it didn't show up as a modem, because it
isn't a modem until it is told to act as a modem. I imagine that
its a bit like the 'Calculator' which isnt really there, its just
a program that the PC runs.
*
Which also clears up something else which has been bothering me.
How do you give a modem a port that isnt there?
When you try to install a modem thru the 'install modem' system
one of the requirements is that you tell it which port to use.
You cannot 'make no entry' here, because the 'Next' button won't
be available until you choose a port.
The answer is that you arent installing a modem.
You don't go thru the 'Install a modem' system.
You install a piece of PCI hardware, and hopefully it sorts
itself out.
*
Now if ive got that wrong, and i may have, i expect someone to
tell me so.
When this presented itself as a piece of PCI hardware, i tried to
install its drivers. Unsuccessfully. I tried the WIN 98 CD, and i
tried the driver CD that came with the machine. I tried them all.
There werent that many. As none of the drivers have a name that
looks at all like 'Modular Technology' or 'Superhighway' which i
think is its model name i now think that maybe there was another
CD which has been forgotten or lost. I doubt that it would have
been a floppy, even if the program would fit on a floppy, because
a CD is cheaper than a floppy. The reason for making a modem that
is not much more than a phone socket and a board to a PCI slot is
to offer a cheaper modem to a prospective customer.
Now that i have a bit more idea whats going on,
i intend to use my external modem to get his PC to go to the
'Modular Technology' website, and to download the appropriate
driver from their website on to his hard drive.
I hope that it will include installation instructions.
Im also hoping that ive got the right approach.

Someone wish me luck,

John


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

John1,
I do wish you luck. This is the thing, you did have an unknown PCI device. That is more than likely the Modem. Microsoft say to select it and choose update drivers. then put in the Modem install CD and let it do its job. You just do not seem to have the correct drivers.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Mosaic,
I thought id been abandoned.
Yes you're quite right there was 'other devices'
they showed up as question marks.
now that i know a bit more about this type of modem
i agree.
Thats clearly what they were or are.
I foolishly expected a modem to show up as a modem.
Now i know better.
As there are other issues with this machine,
i put those 'Other Devices' down to the sound because
i could see what looked like an on board modem,
and i expected WIN to see it too.
I think you did mention that those might be the modem
earlier in the thread, but i didnt realise that it would show
up as a PCI device.

Cheers, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

I've been trying to contact Modular Technology by email,
after many unsuccessful tries, I thought i would look
them up in the phone book, just in case. To my surprise
they are listed, and remarkably they have a Fax number.
So i set up my computer to do a Fax, and i sent them a
Fax asking for help to set up this modem, giving my email
address.
On Monday i recieved a reply from them by email.
They asked me to have some details to hand, and gave me
a contact number for their support.
So we'll see how it goes. Hopefully, this is a good sign.

John.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

I have heard back from 'Modular Technology'.
I dont quite understand what this reply says.
I can read it, but i don't understand.
Perhaps someone could explain what it means?

**********

Hi John,
I am sorry to say that if the drivers are on the TIME computer disk
you will have to get support from them.
I have no knowledge of the file set up from that disk.
Regards
Tech Support
----- Original Message -----
From: <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Cc: <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, December 04, 2001 7:39 PM
Subject: Assistance with modem

> Hi,
>
> Thanks for the reply.
> I think it's called a 'Superhighway' modem.
> Rockwell chip set, pci, internal.
> As you ask, I will be by the machine.
>
> It's a 'Time' PC, with an installation driver disk.
> Which i have tried, the unit shows up as "unknown pci"
> I've tried various drivers from your site, all of the internal ones.
>
> I don't have a driver disk for this modem, could i download the
> driver from somewhere? i couldnt find it on your site.
> This is written on the modem:
>
> CE
> 608463
> 560 HCF
> Ser HS227767
> HF 560 PCV ISS.2A
>
> Regards, John

**********

Any explanation of this curious reply will be welcome.

John


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

John1,
It looks like they are telling you to go to Time computer Company for Support. If the drivers are on that disk.

Have you looked any further into the sound card issue?
If you have the same troubles there, I say that's too much of a coincidence. One peripheral is unfortunate,two?? Makes me wonder about the previous owner's honesty.
I f your friend is going to keep this computer, it may be time to buy a new Modem and possibly a sound card. 
Mo


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Mosaic,

Mmmm ?

I too think that they are telling me that if the drivers are
on the CD from 'TIME' then i should go to them for support.

I however think that they sell modems with drivers.
I find it hard to think that anyone would buy a modem,
for which they have to get the drivers elsewhere.

The drivers are not on the 'TIME' CD.
Nor should they be.
They should be on a CD that comes with the modem.
It is my opinion that the accompanying CD has been mislaid.

I believe they know perfectly well that
their modems are sold with a driver CD.

What form do you think my reply should take?
I thought maybe a simple reply that the drivers are not on the
CD that came with the computer, and that the modem CD
cannot be found.
Maybe such a reply could get a more positive response.

As for the sound, no ive done nothing yet, apart from as you
suggested, i looked at the audio wire from the CD unit. To
see where it goes, it goes to a little socket on the
motherboard next to the section that has the speaker sockets.
Which seems to me to be indication that its an on-board
sound unit. Other than that nothing.

I dont see why you draw any link between the modem and the
sound, they both need their drivers to work, is there more
to it? Do they share something which may be suspect?

Any ideas as to the reply that i will be sending soon?
I'll wait in case you have any suggestions.

Regards, John


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Often Drivers are in fact included with a Computer's drivers CD. If the modem came with the package. Or there may be a separate CD with the Modem Drivers. I don't know what the case is here.

What the Modem and Sound Card have in common is this: They are both not working. They are on the same computer, purchased used from the seller. That's too much of a coincidence. Either your friend has been cheated or..................

You can draw your own conclusions. However, I am not so trusting as you seem to be. Sorry. I think you have a lemon. See if you can get that onboard sound going. If not, I think it's time to visit the seller.


----------

